
Huawei’s HarmonyOS is now open source - tvvocold
https://openharmony.gitee.com/openharmony
======
syspec
Interesting, this is my first time seeing "Gitee". It appears to be a Chinese
clone of Github?

Looking at a random project, the interface pretty much a direct clone:
[https://gitee.com/YanceSpring/F-IM](https://gitee.com/YanceSpring/F-IM)

~~~
mayama
I tried looking at commit history for few repos and was prompted login to view
them. Not sure what logic in deciding you had to login to view commit history.
Especially when you can clone the repo to local and view it there.

~~~
kohtatsu
Growth hacking, if you can consider that logic.

------
guram11
I assume they couldn't use github because of the US sanctions? I also wonder
how much open sourcing will help turn this OS into the Android killer that
some had hyped and hoped it to be?

~~~
panpanna
Maybe not an Android killer, but something to help Android improve in the long
run?

I'm getting tired of Google making all decisions. With each release they are
adding more useless functions that by some odd chance helps them access more
of my data.

New function in Android 13: UnmuggDroid: by always having the mic on, Google
can detect when you are being mugged and contact the authorities. We have also
removed the possibility of turning off the GPS, to provide everyone a better
user experience.

~~~
kohtatsu
This is parody, tho I had to double check.

~~~
jmnicolas
Yeah they would have named it something innocuous like AlwaysSafe.

~~~
panpanna
Dude, are you in marketing? You should be.

\----

New functions in Android 13:

AlwaysSafe: by always having the mic on, Google can detect when you are being
mugged and contact the authorities.

CleaySky: GPS is now always active to provide a better user experience. Family
accounts also share their location with each other in real-time!

FastBrowse: we use Google servers to compress all your browsing traffic (this
includes 3rd party browsers) to minimize data usage and reduce latencies.

BigMac: All devices will now use randomized MAC addresses for wifi and
Bluetooth to improve privacy. (For the technical reasons this function will
only work if you are a Nest costumer or have a Google Home device).

\----

(This is a joke people. Although, Google being Google, I can picture this
happening)

------
yorwba
English documentation is here:
[https://gitee.com/openharmony/docs/tree/master/docs-
en](https://gitee.com/openharmony/docs/tree/master/docs-en)

------
cosmotic
Why is the description written like it's authored by a marketing team for
executives to read, neither of which would understand what's being described?

------
throwaway4good
For context:

[https://linuxreviews.org/Huawei_Announces_OpenHarmony_Projec...](https://linuxreviews.org/Huawei_Announces_OpenHarmony_Project_With_A_BSD-
Licensed_HarmonyOS_Source_Code_Release)

------
baybal2
GPL V2 (Linux) + Apache + FreeBSD code in a single project?? How does it work?

~~~
nix23
Why not? Even Linux itself has MIT/BSD2-3/GPL/LGPL

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?o=asc&q=SPDX-
LICENS...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?o=asc&q=SPDX-LICENSE-
IDENTIFIER&s=indexed)

Those are the preferred licenses for Linux:

[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/6f0d349d922ba44e4348a...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/6f0d349d922ba44e4348a17a78ea51b7135965b1/LICENSES/preferred)

------
throwaway4good
Can this be deployed on an existing Huawei phone (say a P40)?

~~~
dragonelite
No mobile beta comes out at the end of this year, and for other more personal
computing devices at the end of next year. At least that is my assumption when
they mentioned devices with more then 4gb of ram.

~~~
throwaway4good
Ok. Thanks I see that now. This an OS for embedded devices.

The English introduction mentions the "Hi3516" development board:

[https://gitee.com/openharmony/docs/blob/master/docs-
en/quick...](https://gitee.com/openharmony/docs/blob/master/docs-en/quick-
start/Readme-EN.md)

Which looks like an Raspberry PI type device.

------
bambam24
I’m no googler, I trust Huawei more than google

~~~
_imnothere
Then open your eyes, Huawei isn't any better than Google in both term of
privacy and security.

------
rurban
Previously on GitHub here [https://github.com/Awesome-
HarmonyOS/HarmonyOS](https://github.com/Awesome-HarmonyOS/HarmonyOS)

Now probably means on their own gitee platform, so they don't have to speak
english all the time.

~~~
yorwba
"Awesome-HarmonyOS" is something like a fansite, nothing official. Gitee also
isn't their "own" platform. Some of Huawei's projects have their code hosted
by Huawei themselves (e.g.
[https://code.opensource.huaweicloud.com/HarmonyOS/OpenArkCom...](https://code.opensource.huaweicloud.com/HarmonyOS/OpenArkCompiler/home)
) but that platform is just horrible (especially on mobile), so it's probably
a good thing they switched to Gitee instead.

------
02020202
there are few alternative OSs already, they could have just promoted one of
them, like [https://lineageos.org](https://lineageos.org)

nevertheless, the more competition to google the better.

~~~
poisonborz
Lineage is just forked Android with lot of UI tweaks, similar to what Huawei
also did with EMUI. Sailfish would have been a better example.

------
chli
I had a VERY quick glance at it and there doesn't seem to be any USB support,
is that also because of US sanctions or did I miss it ?

------
_imnothere
Did you mean "Huawei's rebranded (insert some long existing OS name here) is
now open source"?

------
maallooc
I will not use a copycat service of github which is under control of the CCP.

